# need suspension advice



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont want to lower my car cause i have a body kit on it and 18's and i drive my car alot (delievering) so i dont want to bottom out when i enter peoples driveways but i would like better handling so i was thinking of getting AGX's shocks and struts and then get some better springs not lowering springs but i dont know what company makes better springs.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hit the search button and look for hyperco.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i saw mostly lowering springs on the search, do they sell just better springs then stock ones


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Hyperco Gen 2 (or II). There's a GB on them NOW.


----------



## Wilesy (Mar 6, 2003)

Springs are springs are springs!

Most springs are manufactured pretty much in the same way, and the only real reason to change them is to adjust your height, or load carrying capabilities.

Save your money and keep the springs you have changing them won't make any difference what so ever. There are only differences are either linear or progressive springs, which are more designed for load carrying capabilities, and therefore are made slightly thicker.

Change the dampers and struts to a larger valving gas type arrangement and you will notice a big difference in performance and handling. 

Many on the market today allow you to control the rebound rates, Rancho for example make them for off road vehicles, I am sure if you look around you should be able to source some adjustable ones for your vehicle.

Only my opinion


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wilesy said:


> *Springs are springs are springs!
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you think an Eibach spring is the same as a cheap made in China ricky racer spring?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What about a strut bar? Dont those help handling?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Milesy* has a truck bias.

Spring *RATE* has a large impact (pun intended) on vehicle dynamics. Stock springs are okay for a cushy ride but large amplitude motions are more difficult to control. There is also camber and caster curves to consider. BTCC use *very* stiff springs to supposedly keep the suspension from deflecting into the extremes of camber curve which isn't linear.

Spring *height* makes a difference on handling by altering roll-center, the lower the better. However, lowering the car requires stiffer springs to keep the car off the bump stops.

The 2nd-gen Hyperco springs are a nice comprimise between drop (~1 inch) and rate (300/200) for the street car that will see occasional track duty. Use good shocks/struts, though, to control rebound.


----------



## Wilesy (Mar 6, 2003)

myoung,

Absolutely not, maybe its a sweeping statement and maybe that it shouldn't have been.

I don't say for a moment that there different quality in springs, but for better handling alone, the correct damper choice will provide a remarkable difference in the handling department, without the added expence.

Maybe we are coming from different worlds, as my background is Rally car and off road racing.

But I think we can blend the two to pool our knowledge


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have a b14 so the hyperco springs wont work for my car, what does eibach ers springs do? so i should get agx's and keep my stock springs and get new dampers anything else to complete the suspension setup without lowering my car?


----------



## Wilesy (Mar 6, 2003)

A good quality steering damper can also give some greatly improved steering, feel, and handling characteristics, with a relatively small purchasing outlay.

Particularly with larger diameter rims and tyres, it can reduce remarkably the kick back associated by driving on poor or second class roads.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

can you give my some sites to get the dampers and steering dampers?


----------



## Wilesy (Mar 6, 2003)

Sure, but all of the outlets in which I know of are in Australia. 

Rancho, are one of the largest American made shock absorbers and steering Dampers on the market.

A steering damper is virtually a shock absorber that’s valved slightly differently so that it can operate efficiently on its side, which connects to your steering arm.

Any decent suspension place will be able to supply you with one. They will be approximately the exact same price as a good quality standard shock absorber.

Steering dampers are high on the agenda here and no-one that I know of would consider doing a suspension upgrade of any sort without including a good quality aftermarket gas steering damper.

http://www.trekken.tv/techtalk/jeep/arb_stabilizer.htm

http://www.grpauto.com.au/suspension.htm

Here are a couple to look at, though steering stabilisers were originally sold to off road and racing vehicles, they are now becoming the "Must have" to most vehicles regardless of type, to improve steering wheel feel and performance, and unbelievable improvement over standard systems.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Steering dampers are for trucks and motorcycles.


----------

